# bow,hip,or back quiver???



## Albertakid (Jan 12, 2004)

*quivers*

Never did like a bow quiver although they are handy and make back and side quivers so i guess I am kinda biased, but my favorite right now is a side stalker style quiver that I made and it just is handy as heck easy to get through brush and pretty quit as well.

Jordan


----------



## RodB (Nov 23, 2006)

*Bow quiver, Delta*

The Delta bow quiver is great, Mike Palmer supplies them with his bows and you can get one from him with inserts (palmerbows.com), They come in a 4 arrow model and a 7 arrow model. Two inserts are installed in your bow riser (on the surfaces facing you as you shoot at the ends of the riser) and the quiver just bolts right up, fixed firmly and stands up well.

http://www.deltatargets.net/products/quivers.tpl

Number 4 on the above website screws into two inserts you install on the back of your bow riser. There is no easier way to carry arrows and your bow in the field. I have carried mine over 10 miles a day on the Hog and Javalina hunt down by Laredo, and it is so easy, I would not consider any other way. The Delta bow quiver plus a Kathy Kelly bow case for a strung bow make a sweet setup.

I usually paint my quiver arrow box with camo paint like Bowflage.


RodB


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

for stalking ive found that the side quivers are the way to go.When i still-hunt(blind,stand,etc.) i carry one arrow and leave it knocked on the shelf until i feel i need to move then it goes (head down of course!) in my free hand.A missed shot usually ends the hunt in that area for a while so ive never felt the need to have a dozen arrows with me ...just me though ! good luck !...try em and see what YOU like !


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been using a Selway bow quiver for sometime now but mainly because I don't like wearing a back quiver. I would prefer to keep my bow bare but arrows in a back quiver either rattle, catch on brush or you have to take it off if going into a tree stand to hookup a harness. So I'm going to try some kind of hip quiver and see how that works. I've seen hip quivers with foam for broadheads and clips to hold the arrows that go on your belt.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

For me bow quivers are the most convenient. I didn't like the way they affected the bow until I tried the Mini bow quiver from Eagles Flight Archery. All the convenience of a bow quiver with none of the drawbacks.

The Mini makes the Selways (which I previously used extensively) seem like a behemoth. I also have one of the Delta's mentioned above, I also like the way it attaches but it has to be the heaviest bow quiver I've ever seen. I made mine into a GFA style which is another great alternative, like the Stalker.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

SlowBowInMO said:


> For me bow quivers are the most convenient. I didn't like the way they affected the bow until I tried the Mini bow quiver from Eagles Flight Archery. All the convenience of a bow quiver with none of the drawbacks.
> 
> *The Mini makes the Selways (which I previously used extensively) seem like a behemoth.* I also have one of the Delta's mentioned above, I also like the way it attaches but it has to be the heaviest bow quiver I've ever seen. I made mine into a GFA style which is another great alternative, like the Stalker.


The Selway is a behemoth. I've looked at the Great Northerns and they seem smaller and lighter.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've tried Selway bow quivers, back quivers, Lakota style quivers, Side Stalker quivers (and an offshoot or two), a Cat Quiver (III or IV), and for the last several years I've used a hip quiver. It's not perfect, but the best for me to date. I plan on getting a Simmons Rotary Quiver next. If I try another bow quiver, it will be a Thunderhorn or Great Norther strap-on. I like to take my quiver off when I get to my spot, and the added weight makes it feel off-balance, but a hunt I have planned pretty much requires a bow quiver. I shoot a light-weight (mass weight) longbow--on a heavy recurve a bow quiver would probably feel a lot different.

Chad


----------



## bowmac (Nov 24, 2005)

*Quivers*

I have and still use depending on the situation back quiver, bow quiver, side quiver, Cat quiver and hip quiver. My favorite for normal hunting is the hip quiver or back quiver. If going where very brushy I usually use the bow quiver and or my Cat quiver even though I'm not entirely sold on it either. I don't believe there is a perfect quiver.


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

I didn't like the bow quiver adds to much to the bow. I have a back quiver on the way to try, hip quiver's are hit and miss to me somedays they work great good but then you get into thicker woods and looki out. I recently made a plains style quiver and it works nice. you can hold it close to you take it off easy enought etc.










and then I added a pouch to it.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm all about thos small cat quivers. I understand the desire for a quiver on the bow when you are stalk hunting....makes sense.....however I find them to annoying and they throw my shot off. I like nothing on my bow but a string and 1 arrow. :wink: 

The small cat quiver is geat. Its safe, easy to access and doesn't get tangled in the brush.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

My fav is a side quiver as well; easy to get thru the thick stuff, quiet, no flagging the game as you pull arrows. I'm pretty sure I've tried just about all the quivers out there lol and somehow this one is the one that comes with me when I go out.
My wife has a plains quiver like Saskbushmans and she like it alot,, her only complaint being that its hot to wear when its hot outside.
One thing for sure, there's lots of different styles so you'll be able to find what works best for YOU! Good luck! keep em sharp!


----------



## jreyna920 (Oct 26, 2005)

its sorta jus what fits you...... i have a cat quiver the one with the small pouch at the top and hate the thing..... just dont like it, if anyone wants it ill see it pretty cheap or trade for a back quiver

i do like the back quivers i always stuff grass or fern in it to keep the arrows from shifting.... some people say they ratle to much but they only do if you move to fast... i vote for the bow quiver as it has helped my shooting by makeing the bpw more stable and find it easier to move through brush

Jreyna920


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm with SaskBushMan. I made a plains style quiver from some deerskin and a red oak shaft, and it works just fine. It's up front where the arrows are easily accessible, and when you draw an arrow, it's ready to nock. You also get the added benefit of protection for the fletching.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the side stalker. A single arrow holder that takes nothing out of your bow and lets you stalk with one arrow and then reserve arrows in my back quiver.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

well, all quivers have pro's and con's.

side quiver- perfect for times with little manuverability.

side quivers- good for plains and feilds wwhere you have more room to move, but need to keep your silhouete down

back quivers- standard for some people. best in thinner woods with less underbrush and branches. usually can hold more arrows.

well, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

*Quiver*

For versitility the Adcock Stalker is one of the best. Wear it at your side, on your back or use the shoulder strap to hang it if you.'re in a tree stand. 

For shooting 3-D shoots a side quiver is the most versatile. Light, carries 12 to 15 arrows nicely. Room for a knife, score card and pencil behind the large quiver pocket.

Back quivers are not all created equal. There are many bad designs on the market. The should be made for right or left hand use specifically in order to properly stay up on your shoulder. A good back quiver will stay open on the top and bottom but crush in the center to keep arrows quiet and prevent them from falling out when you bend over. The quiver depth should also be adjusted to your arrow length. There is a relationship to the length of your arm and the length of your arrows. If the quiver is to deep you have to take a very uncomfortable loooooong pull to get an arrow out.

Check some with the above features at: 

Cedar Ridge Leather Works
www.archeryleather.com

Shoot straight and stay strong.

Art


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Quiver choice is a feel and situation thing. Lots of options out there and only you know what will work in your hunting conditions, I have several differnt kinds myself for different things. Whatever you choose, practice shooting with it on.


----------



## knelson (Sep 27, 2006)

*quiver*

I've tried the back and belt quivers, but they have been a hastle to me in walking through the woods. Kindof like a stocking cap that gets caught on the brush all the time. Mine attaches by rubber straps to the bow.

But I've never hunted hogs.


----------



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

*hip, side, back or bow quiver?*

i have and use them all...

i think the set up i like best, though, is a one, two or three arrow bowquiver and occasionally a four arrow model, for carrying broadheads that are quickly accessable should the need arise; and a back quiver for the blunts and field tips.

a three, and even four arrow quiver, on the bow does not add enough weight to make the bow be 'laden down'. in fact in many cases, it will add some stability. as an example i like a four arrow selway slip on bow quiver on my howatt bushmaster longbow. it gives it perfect balance and aids dramatically in noise/vibration reduction; it is like having limbsavers that carry arrows on it.

having a selection gives one the flexiblity to adjust to what ever the conditions/environment you hunt in call for. (not only that...it's a lot of fun searching for the set up you like best... )


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I have always used a hip quiver and stand by them 100%. I bought 2 Adams Arrow Holsters on the Bowsite and this site and they have been great.

Scott


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I generally prefer bow quivers, exception being small game hunting. Then I use a plaines style quiver with a coupld dozen cheap wood arrows.


----------



## segolden (Feb 27, 2006)

*As a general rule...*

The bow-quiver is a favorite of mine, sort of like carrying an few extra rounds in hand when hunting dangerous game with a large single-shot rifle. The Eagles Flight Mini looks ideal, wish I'd had the thing when I was growing up in Idaho. For more away-from-civilization forays, a side-quiver or plains quiver with a fletching cover would be my choice for carrying the extra arrows, blunts and judos necessary for an extended trip. A spare quiver on the packframe (some model of Catquiver?) might be a good idea, particularly when packing in with horses/mules. Had a mule roll one time, guy lost his rifle despite a hard scabbard, wrecked the whole hunt. If you can carry everything needed on your person, it's less likely that a mishap will sabotage an expensive trip.:wink:


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2006)

*Quivers*

Used em all and still do, but for actual hunting in the thick I like a catquiver although it is a pain to reload after shooting without taking it off. My favorite all around is a back quiver and to stop the rattle that people don't like I put really long haired fox skin around the top and about 4" of oatmeal in the bottom. It's light to carry and if you get lost you can eat it.LOL. Learned that old tip from Howard Hill hunting mulies with my father in Utah when I was a kid.:darkbeer:


----------



## pin cushion (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok you all can laugh at me but I made my own for just walking the woods and stump shooting. Some PVC pipe and a strap to make it a back quiver.
Some foam in the bottom and lined the tube as best as I could with Velcro the cloth type part. Relatively quiet and holds a pot load of arrows. For serious woods walking I use a hip quiver that holds 4 arrows.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

For thick underbrush like what south texas can have, I'd prefer a back quiver to a bow quiver or side quiver. The reason being that all that scrub will have your side quiver bouncing around and attaching a bow quiver will give more stuff to snag your bow with as you walk. 

Currently, I'm modifying a Mountain Hardwear "Glisse" (the "huckster" can be used too...) snowboard/ski backpack for use as a quiver and possibles bag. The outside has a steel cable ring and snap for carrying skis, and I'm modifying it to carry my bow while on my motorcycle and on-trail hiking and small game hunting. The inside has several little pockets that can seperate several arrow heads. 
Pretty sweet. 

However, I defer you back to vermonster13's good advice. Only you know what is right for you. Try different things until *you* know what you like.
It's why they make fords and chevys.


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

*quiver*

well I quess I'll just have to do some experimenting to find what works best gor me. I really thank all of you for the information and do understand that it all depends on what feels right! thanks again to all!!


----------

